# Height/Weight for a Czech line



## JasperLoki

Does anyone know the average height/weight of a Czech Shepherd? (adult age).

Loki is going to be 7 months of age in 2 days (the 20th).

I measured him yesterday, his height was 22 inches at the shoulders, and 64 lbs.

I appreciate any answers to my questions, Chuck or Cliff









Loki's pedigree if it matters/needed.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/589832.html


----------



## Chris Wild

My experience is that, like with every other line, it varies amongst individuals and families. I've seen Czech dogs on the small end of the standard, middle sized, upper middle sized and oversized. While Czech lines are a subset in some ways, their gene pool is still far too diverse and varied to really pin down an average IMO.


----------



## Lynn_P

Jack, I tried to measure Laos for you today, but couldn't. This is going to be a two person task. A friend's coming over tomorrow.. I'll try again.


----------



## JasperLoki

Thanks Chris,

I am not sure were Loki stands at this point as far as height at his age. My wife thinks he is abit on the shorter side. I guess comparing him to Jasper is not good, he is way too tall.

I want him to grow slow, however I was just curious about at least an average









I am hoping that maybe some Czech people can give me some heights with their dogs.

Loki is very solid, muscular and his body is very long, just shorter legs.

Thanks Chris, always appreciated.


----------



## JasperLoki

LOL, thanks Lynn, I really appreciate it









I guess the Schutzhund dogs are abit fiesty


----------



## Toffifay

My 1 year Czech female is 25" tall at the shoulders. Funny thing is I just measured her this morning, for no particular reason! She weighs somewhere between 75 and 80 lbs. She has a Vet appt. Wed. and then I'll get an exact weight for you! 

This is her a month ago...










These are her father and mother...same height but huge difference in mass!


----------



## Liz S

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!! CANNOT SAY ANYTHING ELSE. sorry.


----------



## JasperLoki

Thanks Eisis, 

Gorgeous dogs







love the coloring.

Wow what a difference in thickness, my Loki is just about is thick as Jasper, and he is going on 7 months. 

I can't believe the way these Czech lines are built, just stunning.

I think I am going to start a thread for Czech line pictures.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Brightelf

Jack, Czech-flavored dogs come in teeny and in Big Galoot, and everything in between-- since the Czech breeders didn't think a lot about size in breeding their dogs. Grimm is 27" at the shoulder, and I would guess 95 lbs maybe. Sometimes if you can find the Czech breed surveys for the dogs, you will see a number there regarding size. 5 is a big size, for example. I am no expert in reading the letters and numbers of Czech breed surveys, but I am sure you could find the breed surveys of the dogs in Loki's ped if you looked a bit. I think Grimm was similar in size to Loki at 6 months, but Grimm grew to be a bit oversized because Congo his Dad is a large fella, and tends to throw his size into his progeny. Some big dogs do not throw their size often, depending on the combo. Loki is gorgeous. Loki is perfect. You are doing an AWESOME job with him, Jack!


----------



## Brightelf

I forgot to add... look at the general size/height of the grandparents, if possible, by peeking at their Czech breed surveys. The first number usually is for size, I think. Genetics is an odd thing. Grimm has the size of his Dad (since his Dad nearly always happens to throw his size), but the EXACT personality of his maternal Grandpa, Xero Pohranicni Straze. So, peek at the g-parents, too, to get an idea regarding temperament and physical stuff too.


----------



## JasperLoki

Thanks Patti









Time for me to learn about Pedigrees, genes and the alphebet









I can't believe how thick Loki is for his age, he is like Jasper already.

I just love the body style of the Czech, it's awesome.

thanks again. 

Posted new pics today


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

My Czech male was maybe 50lbs at 7 months. Then shot up to about 27" tall and MAYBE 70lbs. He was not stocky, thinner bone, slim. That was when he was about 12-13 months old. He is no longer with me so I have no clue as to how much he filled out and grew.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

This is Masi, just turned one, she is 26" at the shoulders and 69# of lean muscle ) a bit of a leggy girl ). Her mom is czech, dad is 1/4 czech / 3/4 east. 









Her pedigree : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/551900.html

She's a firecracker, and those long legs give her a really long stride.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OA


WoWzA...........Look how mature she looks in that picture

She sure is stunning!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

thanks barb,,she is a work in progress )))


----------



## Toffifay

Just got back from the Vet and even the receptionist was suprised at Toffee's weight! She had me take her off the scale and try again a second time. She's 80.5 lbs @ 1 year. She thought she would be much lighter, because she looks so lean. The Vet said she likes the weight she is. I guess she is just well built!


----------



## Brightelf

Jack, I love the tank-build, too. Loki has the Czech thickness to his bones, nice solid look. Just be comforted that Loki will fill out late, like Grimm. At 2.5, Grimm still has thick legs with a slab-sided body. His chest has dropped, but not yet widened. I'll have almost another year before that happens. So, be patient with handsome Loki! He will fill out and grow into his stocky legs someday. He looks great, Jack! Plus, regardless of shoulder height, these Czech dogs always seem to look huge anyway. Not sure if it is the directness in their gaze, the dark coloring, or the heavy bone. Stocky is good!


----------



## JasperLoki

Thank you very much for all your replies.

Everyone has such great info, pics, stories, etc.

I had Loki at the vets the other day, my vet is in love with him.

The city I live in has 2 Czech Shepherds (Police K-9) that my vet takes care of. She says she would take Loki any day over them










She thinks Loki's temp is so much more sound, but she really loves the Sherman Tank build to him.

It's funny to watch Jasper and Loki play tug or play fight. Loki uses his big old butt to move Jasper around, it's so funny. 

It is going to be so much fun to see my Czech boy mature, he sure is impressive.

Thanks again, big thanks to Patti for bringing Loki into my life


----------



## bosco146

This is my guy Bear. He is half ddr half czech. I think currently he is 26 inches and around a very lean 83-84lbs. Still got a lot of filling out to do since he just turned 1.


----------



## Areyyyyyyy

lexy is 72 lbs and 24.5" tall at 25 weeks ( 1 week shy of 6 months) and she's still growing like weed. her sire is around 130 lbs (k9 officer, super muscular and agile) and her dam weighs around 95 lbs.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Areyyyyyyy said:


> lexy is 72 lbs and 24.5" tall at 25 weeks ( 1 week shy of 6 months) and she's still growing like weed. her sire is around 130 lbs (k9 officer, super muscular and agile) and her dam weighs around 95 lbs.


Plleeeasse breed her so I can get a boy pup lol she's beautiful


----------



## Areyyyyyyy

ILoveBella478 said:


> Plleeeasse breed her so I can get a boy pup lol she's beautiful


thank you! i think she's a pretty good looking gsd too. but unfortunately i've decided to spay her a few months after her second heat to keep the chance of mammary cancer relatively low... i would've loved to see her pups too though; I just can't lose a second GSD due to cancer you know.


----------



## onyx'girl

Areyyyyyyy said:


> lexy is 72 lbs and 24.5" tall at 25 weeks ( 1 week shy of 6 months) and she's still growing like weed. her sire is around 130 lbs (k9 officer, super muscular and agile) and her dam weighs around 95 lbs.


130lb and a LEO K9? Are both Lexy's parents from Czech lines? Your puppy is quite big for her age and gender...do you have plans to do any sport with her?


----------



## holland

This thread is 6 years old


----------



## Castlemaid

Weird, I don't know how people dig up six year old threads to post.


----------

